# 2016 felt z1 bb shell size



## tskipper (Jul 21, 2012)

I just got a 2016 felt z1 and am fitting it with a Campy comp ultra over torque crankset. I'm not sure what size bb cups to use. Anyone know?
I took a stab and ordered these: wiggle.com | Campagnolo Over Torque USB BB Cups | Bottom Brackets


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Felt site says the frame is "BB30".

If it really is true BB30, then you bought the wrong thing. Those are BB386 cups you linked to, designed to press into a 46 mm dia x 86 mm wide shell.

If it is true BB30 then it's just normal BB30 bearings and Campy spacers for OT that you need.

If Felt, like a lot of people today, confuse PF30 and BB30, and it's really a PF30 shell, then you are basically OK except there are additional spacers needed. See here: http://www.campagnolo.com/media/files/035_41_Technical%20manual%20-%20OverTorque%20bottom%20bracket%20cup%20-%20Campagnolo_Rev02_03_15.pdf

If you have the frame in your possession, then measure the shell, and compare to the Campy document I linked. That will tell you what you have.


----------



## tskipper (Jul 21, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> Felt site says the frame is "BB30".
> 
> If it really is true BB30, then you bought the wrong thing. Those are BB386 cups you linked to, designed to press into a 46 mm dia x 86 mm wide shell.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't have the frame, but the drop down for the options on those cups says bb30 68x42 or 68x46. I think the bb shell on the frame is normal bb30 (68x42), but I'm not sure, which is why I was asking. What makes you think they are for bb386? Unless the description given is incorrect.

Oh okay, I looked at the campy link you posted and I see what you mean. Either the picture for the cups I bought is wrong or the description is wrong. I guess I'll just have to wait until I get them and see whats up.
Thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

To be fair to moi, you didn't say which ones you had ordered.

I see some confusion in the retail descriptions. Here's Ribbles which illustrates the BB30 option, which is just normal bearings, clips and spacers Campagnolo OverTorque OS-Fit Ceramic Cups - Bottom Brackets - Ribble Cycles but the drop-down offers 46 mm cups also.

Wiggle's does the opposite and shows 46 mm cups while listing BB30 also.

They would do better to have an individual listing and photo for each type. Plus sleeves if you need them.

To confirm what the frame actually is - why not ask Felt?


----------



## tskipper (Jul 21, 2012)

I looked at the specs that felt has listed, but it just says bb30. The reason I posted the question here is the description for the forum is "ask felt". 
I also looked at other sites selling the BB cups and they do look different from the picture at Wiggle which is one of the reasons I'm confused. Wiggle could do a better job posting pictures for the products they are selling, but I just decided to go by the description.

Whatever, thanks for your input. I'll just wait and see what comes from Wiggle and the LBS should have the frame by then so I'll be able to tell if what I ordered will work ( it's a warranty replacement for an old ca1 that cracked).
I was just hoping that someone would know what the actual dimensions of the shell are since the felt site doesn't say.
Thanks again for your input.


----------

